
Ask HN: How to meet technical mentor? - sua_3000
I work at a small startup with 4 other engineers and we all have a similar level of engineering experience. I read a lot to learn, but I often find myself having questions that don&#x27;t only have one answer. I would love to ask a more experienced engineer but given our team size there are few.<p>What&#x27;s the best way to meet experienced engineers with whom I could start developing a mentor&#x2F;mentee relationship?
======
hphu
The easier but more expensive way is to hire a senior engineer. That might be
hard to do at a small startup. The other way is to expand your network.

There is some luck involved but you can increase your chances by putting
yourself in the places where a technical mentor would be. Attend meetups,
hacker groups, conferences, talks.

Reach out to technical bloggers or other people in the sphere. If they can't
help you directly, maybe they can redirect you to someone else.

~~~
sua_3000
thanks yeah, that's kind of the plan for now.

